

Launch Begins MMS Mission - elijahparker
http://www.nasa.gov/content/launch-begins-mms-mission-in-spectacular-fashion/#.VQOfDoY8LCR

======
FatalLogic
More information on the magnetic reconnection events that this mission is
intended to observe:

[http://www.space.com/28792-nasa-satellite-quartet-
magnetic-m...](http://www.space.com/28792-nasa-satellite-quartet-magnetic-
mystery.html)

